# Almost have all my parts...



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

heh heh heh

I've been toiling away feverishly in my basement, attempting to assemble a large warhead. I have most of the control units in place.



















Soon, I shall be readying them for launch at the target. This target may already have been tipped off as to their fate. I will say this...they can run, but they cannot hide. They will be found and destroyed.

You have time to fortify and prepare.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Now here's a fine example of a one-man army!! 
Watch out beeeeeeeeeeelow!!!!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

*cough* Simon is in trouble *cough*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Way to spoil the suprise Dan!!!! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You are one sick and demented unit.........I like!!:r:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

"bought damn time - you've been milking this for a life time - launch already


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> Now here's a fine example of a one-man army!!


the target can only wish it's a one-man army :r it's a whole bunch of gorilla's beating the shit out of the target, Mike is in charge of the logistic department :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

:gnWho spilled the beans?  DO NOT MAKE ME ANGRY ... you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> :gnWho spilled the beans? * DO NOT MAKE ME ANGRY ... you wouldn't like me when I'm angry. *


Come here ya big lug!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> :gnWho spilled the beans?  DO NOT MAKE ME ANGRY ... you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


:r:r kettle or pot?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r:r *kettle or pot*?


I like pot. :dr :r:r:r:bn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

massphatness said:


> :gnWho spilled the beans?  DO NOT MAKE ME ANGRY ... you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.





BigVito said:


> :r:r kettle or pot?


At least I *waited* until the packages started to arrive before I told the guy you organized the hit on him.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> At least I *waited* until the packages started to arrive before I told the guy you organized the hit on him.


:r:r true


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

muahahahahahaha. Guess what guys! The last piece is here!!!

The launch site is being prepared as I write...



















Launch shall commence within the next 36 hours. Target, you still have time to fortify your dwelling, and make sure that all inhabitants remain safe. Your fate has been sealed!


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

hk3 said:


> I like pot. :dr :r:r:r:bn


 I have no comment for this one. :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

This is going to be fun to watch no matter what:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> I like pot. :dr :r:r:r:bn


hehehe, you know, I am Dutch (so easy access to pot) and I have your addy :r


----------



## Shark*Daytona (Aug 11, 2008)

I love big booms! This looks good.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

"The target has been acquired and entered into the targeting system. We are locked and loaded."

"Please clear the tower for launch."

"Roger."

"We have ignition. Launch in 3...2...1..."



















"We have liftoff. I repeat; we have liftoff!!!"

"Now lets watch these bitches do some damage."

On August 28, 2008, a hapless soul who resides in __________ was attacked with a viscious barrage from a group known as the Club Stogie Lowland Gorillas. The gorilla warfare they waged was unmercilessly cruel and ruthless, hitting all within visible range of detonation. May God have mercy on the souls of the victims, as this group of miscreants did not.

Package #1: 7lb 12oz
Package #2: 10lb 10oz


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Run simon run!!!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

dun dun DUNNN!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

indeed...it' gonna be huge


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

leasingthisspace said:


> Run simon run!!!


he can run but he can't hide.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

From intelligence provided to me, we have impact!




























There have not yet been any confirmed survivors. The rubble is being sifted for body parts. We will be gathering information to see how far away the blasts were felt, and attempting to locate andy and all survivors. Please stay tuned.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I just got of the phone with Simon, he was in tears, begging for mercy.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

LOL that he should...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Booyah!*
not affiliated with BooyahCigars.com


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

massphatness said:


> *Booyah!*
> not affiliated with BooyahCigars.com


Now thats funny.:r:r:r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the pics!


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Good lord...


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Simon.....? Simon.....? Tower Control to Simon.... Do you respond....? Simon.....? Tower control to MNW, we have confirmed death and destruction to target. There is believed to be no remains.... Good work everyone, mission accomplished.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

There has been a report of survivors, though the damage was severe. Limbs may need reattachment, and they are still sifting through the rubble to find all of the victims. There have been reports that the victims range in age from newborn to a 29 year old adult male. It appears that none of them were able to escape the blasts fully. It may be the end of next week before the damage evaluation has been completed and all survivors have been pulled from the wreckage.


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> There has been a report of survivors, though the damage was severe. Limbs may need reattachment, and they are still sifting through the rubble to find all of the victims. There have been reports that the victims range in age from newborn to a 29 year old adult male. It appears that none of them were able to escape the blasts fully. It may be the end of next week before the damage evaluation has been completed and all survivors have been pulled from the wreckage.


Does this mean the eagle has landed?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Wattsie said:


> Does this mean the eagle has landed?


That or it took a healthy crap


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MNWanger said:


> There has been a report of survivors, though the damage was severe. Limbs may need reattachment, and they are still sifting through the rubble to find all of the victims. There have been reports that the victims range in age from newborn to a 29 year old adult male. It appears that none of them were able to escape the blasts fully. It may be the end of next week before the damage evaluation has been completed and all survivors have been pulled from the wreckage.


I just had an update from the battlefied, it seems that some gorilla's found it useful to send some aftershocks :r Tobii & Chief, thank you, it made me grin. And it progressed to a big ol' smile when I heard that SSG Adams shipped out an aftershock from Afghanistan that also hit today.


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> I can't wait for the pics!


I second! :dr


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Simon's internet connection is down due to a dispute over a bill, therefore they cut his connection and he isn't able to upload pics.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Simon's internet connection is down due to a dispute over a bill, therefore they cut his connection and he isn't able to upload pics.


 Tell him to come over to your house. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> Tell him to come over to your house. :tu


it's 80 miles and Simon lost his drivers licence driving 124 miles over the speed limit :r

He will be in my home next week though (as will Screwbag) for the herf.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I just had an update from the battlefied, it seems that some gorilla's found it useful to send some aftershocks :r Tobii & Chief, thank you, it made me grin. And it progressed to a big ol' smile when I heard that SSG Adams shipped out an aftershock from Afghanistan that also hit today.


Glad to hear it finally landed. Was afraid my bomb was off target. Hopefully he enjoys. :ss


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> it's 80 miles and Simon lost his drivers license driving 124 miles over the speed limit :r


But you have to admit that 75mph is a ridiculously low speed limit :r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I am truely sorry for the delay, as promissed the pics http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f32/SmokeyNL/moab/

I want to thank everyone involved on behalf of my family and myself, it really means a lot to me that so many people thought I was worthy of something like this.

the cigar part see the link above for more pics:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

This is great!!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow nice job everyone. Enjoy Simon you deserve it :ss


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Real nice. You deserve it Simon :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Cheers, Simon!*

(Glad to see you finally got around to paying your internet bill ...  )


----------

